# Stereo HDMI Recommendation



## KyleBarnhart (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm looking to get the ARX A5 speakers. I care about a good quality stereo setup. Due to the room, surround sound isn't practical. I prefer digital, and run everything through HDMI plus one or two stereo RCA connectors. I've got a budget of no more than $1000 for pre/amp/dac/reciever and no idea what to get. Integrated receivers seem like overkill but I'm having a hard time finding other options for HDMI.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Oppo 103 and the Emotiva XPA-2 amp together would be a great setup for channel and be right at $1000


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What source(s) are you using?


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd check out Emotiva - UPS-1 stereo preamp , UPA-200 125watt x2 amp, and the XDA-2 usb dac all for under the $1000 , there all really good equipment and have a 5 year warranty free shipping and you have a 30 day free in home trial , if you don't like it return them before the 30 day trial and your only out the return shipping , but I think you will end up keeping them . oops I for got you need HDMI so never mind the preamp some times I forget the details


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

dougc said:


> The Oppo 103 and the Emotiva XPA-2 amp together would be a great setup for channel and be right at $1000


Second the Oppo reco. If you're not aware, the Oppo 103 can act as a preamp with volume control. It can play essentially any silver disc in existence, and can play most any music file from a USB drive or over a network. So if those are your sources, then this player and a good two-channel amp (like the Emotivas that have been mentioned) would be all you would need. And even if you had another HDMI source, the Oppo can take two HDMI inputs as well. Would be a nice simple system. 

I'd love to hear what you think of the Arx A5 relative to your experience with other speakers. Plenty of good things have been said about them around here lately.


----------

